# MySQL service hangs/stops [SOLVED]

## svancouw

Ever since I installed ISPConfig (the problem didn't occur until immediately after this, but I may not have used MySQL heavily until then), the MySQL service seems to stop or hang every few minutes (anywhere from 5 to 30 minutes). This is my first time working my MySQL, and I am admittedly inexperienced. If someone could offer me assistance I would appreciate it.

If I am reading the error below correctly, it looks as if I need to re-emerge MySQL.

The error log below should give you the details you need. I am also having some problems with Postfix that is in another post. Basically, I am able to restart the service, and it works fine for a time. When I restart, the system says "Strange, the socket file already exists in "/var/run/mysql/mysqld.sock".

mysqld.err:

061202 18:31:55  InnoDB: Database was not shut down normally!

InnoDB: Starting crash recovery.

InnoDB: Reading tablespace information from the .ibd files...

InnoDB: Restoring possible half-written data pages from the doublewrite

InnoDB: buffer...

061202 18:31:55  InnoDB: Starting log scan based on checkpoint at

InnoDB: log sequence number 0 44627.

InnoDB: Doing recovery: scanned up to log sequence number 0 44627

InnoDB: Last MySQL binlog file position 0 79, file name ./ns1-bin.000023

061202 18:31:55  InnoDB: Flushing modified pages from the buffer pool...

061202 18:31:55  InnoDB: Started; log sequence number 0 44627

/usr/sbin/mysqld: ready for connections.

Version: '4.1.21-log'  socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'  port: 3306  Gentoo Linux mysql-4.1.21

mysqld got signal 11;

This could be because you hit a bug. It is also possible that this binary

or one of the libraries it was linked against is corrupt, improperly built,

or misconfigured. This error can also be caused by malfunctioning hardware.

We will try our best to scrape up some info that will hopefully help diagnose

the problem, but since we have already crashed, something is definitely wrong

and this may fail.

key_buffer_size=16777216

read_buffer_size=258048

max_used_connections=2

max_connections=100

threads_connected=0

It is possible that mysqld could use up to 

key_buffer_size + (read_buffer_size + sort_buffer_size)*max_connections = 92783 K

bytes of memory

Hope that's ok; if not, decrease some variables in the equation.Last edited by svancouw on Mon Dec 04, 2006 6:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## svancouw

If it helps any, I am now seeing that MySQL goes down promply on the half hour. I found the service monitoring tools in Webmin, and every half hour, on the hour and half hour, the service goes down.

----------

## trainboy72

how is it doing for everyone else? i am seeing lags from time to time with my system.   :Sad: 

----------

## svancouw

Well, it looks like I've solved my own problem...

ISPConfig added about 10 items to my crontab, one of them being a script that checks the various services that ISPConfig requires to work as well as the ones it edits (apache, bind, etc).

Well, that service checking script was killing mysql dead every time it ran. Once I commented it out (0,30 * * * * /root/ispconfig/php/php /root/ispconfig/scripts/shell/check_services.php &> /dev/null) (I read the script first... it didn't do anything important, and I use Webmin to check my services), MySQL is up full-time and functional.

Now I just have to figure out how to get the blamed ISPConfig program behaving properly...

----------

